# PS3 Essentals retail discs ~ When will they arrive?



## sam.dg (Oct 5, 2012)

I can't wait to get my hands on a few PS3 Essentials titles but they don't seem to coming in physical discs as of yet. 

Any idea when they would be available to order?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 5, 2012)

they will arrive soon. Keep checking sites like intencity.in and nextworld.in


----------



## sam.dg (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't see them coming anytime soon. At least, not before the arrival of the slimmer PS3!


----------



## sam.dg (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay found them only at Planetgames.


----------



## sam.dg (Oct 19, 2012)

..and at *GameXS*


----------

